

Run IE8/IE7/IE6, Firefox, Safari, Chrome, and Opera from the web - talison
http://www.xenocode.com/Browsers/

======
rarestblog
Seems like a great idea, but...

Didn't work on Chrome 2.0.168.0 (shows "An error occured...", downloads .exe,
silently does something, "Installed!", restarting Chrome, same routine: error,
exe...).

Didn't work on Firefox 3.0.10 (shows "An error occured...", downloads plug-in,
restarts FF, then same again: error, plugin).

Didn't work on Opera 10.00 alpha (doesn't even show list of browsers).

------
lhorie
I had my team start using that at work a while back.

So far, the Xenocode VM browsers have been great for checking CSS and smoke
testing, but for troubleshooting more involved issues (particularly those
nasty javascript-blows-up-everything-in-IE type of bugs), I find that you
really want to have a full blown Windows VM or spare PCs with different
version of IE installed.

------
talison
This is a Firefox extension that launches virtual browser instances so you
don't have to have a native install. Windows only I'm afraid.

